# Domain name and redirecting!!



## SabrinaO (Mar 22, 2011)

I have a wix website (free) and I want to buy a domain name to have it redirect to my website. A domain name is around 11 bucks on godaddy and dynadot. Is this all i have to spend? Will godaddy redirect for free? Will wix allow it? TIA!


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Mar 22, 2011)

Just curious - why don't you buy a real site? That way you wouldn't have to worry about redirecting, and un-re-redirecting in the future? Take it from me, its easier just to pay for it now and save yourself the time and energy later.


----------



## SarasotaTim (Mar 22, 2011)

Yes, GoDaddy has pretty good domain forwarding controls.  But I agree with Chris....

I'm a professional web developer, I've been using CrystalTech for years, great company, I have all of my web clients on their servers....low-cost, as well.

http://www.crystaltech.com


----------



## Robin Usagani (Mar 22, 2011)

Wix probably won't allow it with the free one.  You still have to set something on the wix end to make sure you really own the domain I highly doubt they will let you do that with the free one.


----------



## SabrinaO (Mar 22, 2011)

Anyone recommend any cheap sites? 
I would like to eventually buy a site, but i just put in a ton of work into this site.  don't want it to be all for nothing. But i guess i can keep this site up in the meantime and work on my hosted site. But still... i need to buy a domain name because im want to get some business cards printed asap!


----------



## SabrinaO (Mar 22, 2011)

:x


----------



## SarasotaTim (Mar 22, 2011)

See my post above Sabrina 



SabrinaO said:


> Anyone recommend any cheap sites?
> I would like to eventually buy a site, but i just put in a ton of work into this site.  don't want it to be all for nothing. But i guess i can keep this site up in the meantime and work on my hosted site. But still... i need to buy a domain name because im want to get some business cards printed asap!


----------



## SabrinaO (Mar 22, 2011)

SarasotaTim said:


> Yes, GoDaddy has pretty good domain forwarding controls.  But I agree with Chris....
> 
> I'm a professional web developer, I've been using CrystalTech for years, great company, I have all of my web clients on their servers....low-cost, as well.
> 
> Newtek Web Hosting | Dedicated Hosting, Shared Web Hosting and VPS


 
That site confuses me. Where are the prices? And do i have to input my own html... or do they have templates?


----------



## SabrinaO (Mar 22, 2011)

SarasotaTim said:


> See my post above Sabrina
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I just saw it..


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Mar 22, 2011)

CMD (www.creativemotiondesign.com) has their classic designs at $48 currently, and their hosting is only $100 a year - which breaks down to only about $8 a month. You have unlimited email addresses @yourdomain.com, a built in proofing cart, built in blog and everything else you need for a successful business. Sure its a little more than $10 now, but the savings in the long run is much more, and you have a 'professional' look.

There are other affordable sites as well. www.Portfoliositez.com offers nice templates and their setup fee is only $25 I think, and their premium account is only $16 a month - with a monthly pay option, so you dont have to outlay a lump sum now.

Both of these companies offer 'dashboards' to customize your site. You just click and choose what you want your site to look like, and the dashboard creates the code for you on the back end.


----------



## SarasotaTim (Mar 22, 2011)

Nah, I don't think they have templates....sorry didn't think about that, I assume everyone can create websites lol 
GoDaddy would probably work well for you then, they have hosting as well, and if I'm not mistaken, they have templated sites too...



SabrinaO said:


> SarasotaTim said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, GoDaddy has pretty good domain forwarding controls.  But I agree with Chris....
> ...


----------



## Robin Usagani (Mar 22, 2011)

just use zenfolio like I did  .  Look at my signature.  Ill be happy to help.


----------



## ngaerlan (Mar 22, 2011)

I too have a wix site and I purchased a domain and a premium plan from wix, It was very easy to link my domain name to my wix site, instructions are easy to follow and the information you are looking for is in wix.com FAQ page, with that being said I just looked into www.Portfoliositez.com  and I think I will like their templates better and might switch over soon. In the meantime I will keep what I have and see what happens !


Nino Gaerlan

Nino G. Photogoraphy

www.ninogphotography.com


----------



## Village Idiot (Mar 22, 2011)

In the mean time, you can always do an HTML re-direct. It'll literally send the person to your Wix page URL if they type in the url of the domain you have setup. It's one line of code put into the index.html file. It won't look the most profession, but it's something to start with.


----------



## o hey tyler (Mar 22, 2011)

GoDaddy hosting sucks. So if you need a web host at some point, I'd suggest Webfaction or Dreamhost, something that gives you terminal access that you could put Python and possibly Django on if you wanted to go the content manager route. Although, I looked at the dreamhost page (Web Hosting by DreamHost Web Hosting: Web Sites, Domain Registration, WordPress, Ruby on Rails, all on Debian Linux!) and "Mike S." who has been in Customer Service since 2006 looks like he's 12.


----------



## DerekSalem (Mar 22, 2011)

Aye GoDaddy sucks. Stay away from them.


I use HostMonster.com and I couldn't be more happy. I pay $60 a year for the domain and unlimited hosting (unlimited storage and unlimited traffic). It gives me an unlimited number of email addresses and complete control over everything. I've never had downtime and it works brilliantly (quick). They offer a ton of "SimpleScripts" which are basically one-click installs of all the most popular things (like Joomla, Wordpress, Wiki controls, etc...) and I've never had trouble with it. Complete HTML or FTP access (for an unlimited number of logins) and direct domain control. I have 2 domains with them linked to the same account (so I can log into one and all the files are there for both). The second domain I spend $10 a year on (so $70 a year total for 2 full domains). I also domain redirect certain extensions of my website to other things (like blahblah.com/flickr goes directly to my list of Sets on flickr).

They also offer complete HTML control if you want to design the entire thing yourself, or controls to facilitate easy HTML manipulation (I had built a website using PHP and Java before I finally settled on using a Wordpress setup for my normal site and I use Gallery3 for my photography site).


EDIT: Also, HostMonster offers complete Python, SQL, and terminal access. You can create separate databases for every module you install or create and keep it all completely self-encapsulated. It's fantastic.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Mar 22, 2011)

Derek, it doesnt sound like the OP would know what to do with python, sql, etc.    I wouldnt either LOL.


----------



## o hey tyler (Mar 22, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> Derek, it doesnt sound like the OP would know what to do with python, sql, etc.    I wouldnt either LOL.


 
Read a tutorial. It's not that hard.


----------



## KmH (Mar 22, 2011)

In these modern times we have this remarkable resource called the Internet.

It's totally amazing how few people use it effectively.


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Mar 22, 2011)

KmH said:


> In these modern times we have this remarkable resource called the Internet.
> 
> It's totally amazing how few people use it effectively.


 

I'm quite savvy in searching the internet - sometimes I even use Google. But that doesn't mean I understand HTML coding. I know enough HTML to insert a picture into a forum post, and thats about it. 

Furthermore, with the amount of marketing, advertising, SHOOTING, editing, taxes, financial planning, and everything else that I have to worry about with my business - who the hell has time for a computer programming class?


----------



## o hey tyler (Mar 22, 2011)

People that are dedicated and want to learn web design to create and manage websites for themselves.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Mar 22, 2011)

but im trying to be a photographer, not a website designer


----------



## o hey tyler (Mar 22, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> but im trying to be a photographer, not a website designer


 
You're also trying to be a structural engineer AMIRITE?


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Mar 22, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> but im trying to be a photographer, not a website designer




I think I love you.


----------



## o hey tyler (Mar 22, 2011)

Well, Robin... Now you have someone other than Mo salivating on your nether region. Congratulations lawls. :thumbup:


----------

